# Branntkalk in neuen See?



## tim_carp (10. Oktober 2005)

Wir haben im letzten Sommer vom Angelverein einen Teich ausgebaggert und überlegten jetzt über möglichen Besatz usw.
Nun hat ein Vereinsmitglied emfohlen, zuerst Branntkalk in den Teich einzubringen, um ihn zu desinfizieren und um zu erreichen, dass der PH - Wert sich nicht schlagartig verändern und der Teich umkippen kann. Ist sowas empfehlenswert? Ich hab da noch nie was von gehört! Das Gewässer ist ca. 7000 m² groß und an der tiefsten Stelle knapp 3 m tief. Ab wann sollte man überhaupt mit dem Besatz beginnen?

Danke schon mal für eure (hoffentlich  ) fachkundigen Antworten!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Habt Ihr denn Probleme mit dem Wasser das euren Teich speisst?

Uns hat an auch gesagt, wir müssten unbedingt kalken (der Teich wurde im Frühjahr ausgebaggert). Wir haben es sein lassen, den Teich vollaufen lassen und Fische reingesetzt. Hat alles prima geklappt. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, das der Teich von einem Bach gespeisst wird, das Wasser was in den Teich läuft hat eine Top qualität.


----------



## THD (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Das mit der Desinfizierenden Wirkung von Brantkalk ist richtig, bringt aber in einem frisch ausgebaggerten Teich eigendlich nichts, da es im Allgemeinen nichts gibt, was man desinfizieren müsste.
Eigendlich bewirkt man das Gegenteil, evtl. verbliebene "Fischnährtiere" werden abgetötet bzw. deren Bestandsentwicklung zurückgeworfen, durch den Kalk kommen Nährstoffe ins Wasser, zusammen mit den Nährstoffen aus dem frisch freigelegten Boden schafft man einen guten Nährboden für Algen.
Es gibt natürlich auch Gründe fürs Kalken: Entfernung von eingeschleppten Wasserpflanzen z. Bsp. Wasserpest.
Empfehlung zum Besatztermin, Friedfische schon nach Aufstau möglich und wenn Möglich mit Laichfähigen Fischen, und erst, wenn sich ein Friedfischbestand entwickelt hat, Raubfischbesatz, dann aber jüngere Jahrgänge.


----------



## tim_carp (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Das Wasser kommt aus Quellen, die sich unter dem See befinden. Das konnte man beim ausbaggern ganz gut sehen: hat ordentlich gesprudelt. Über die Wasserqualität kann ich bloß sagen, dass es sehr eisenhaltig ist und einen PH Wert so um 7 hat. Der uns das empfohlen hat, hat gesagt, dass der Kalk den PH Wert in einer Weise reguliert, dass das Gewässer nicht mehr umkippen kann. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das???


----------



## THD (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Ist schon lange her mit Chemie, deshalb bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Durch Zugabe von Branntkalk zu Wasser entsteht Lauge und damit ein evtl. Ausgleich von oft saurem Grundwasser.
Durch Streuen von Branntkalk auf Teichböden verursacht man die Desinfizierende Wirkung.
Um eine pH - Sabilisierung zu erreichen würde ich aber nicht Branntkalk (Teuer, kurzzeitige Wirkung, gefählich), sondern gelöschen Kalk (keine Laugenbildung) oder (billigen) Kalkschotter verwenden.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Würde mal sagen, das der PH-Wert durchaus in Ordnung ist. lasst den Teich einfach voll, setzt schon mal ein paar Weissfische ein und beobachtet das Ganze. Sollte sich der PH-Wert ändern, könnt Ihr das immer noch mit Kalk regulieren.


----------



## THD (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Ich stimme SchwalmAngler vollkommen zu, staut mal auf und schaut, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Dann kann man immer noch handeln.


----------



## symphy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Moin 
also fangen wir mal an ............ 

KALKEN:

Branntkalk:> Mineralisierung,Desinfektion,Pufferung d. Wassers,Krümmelung des Bodens.


Kohlensaurer Kalk:> Pufferung d.Wassers,Krümmelung d.Bodens
Karbonatkalk
Kreidekalk


Löschkalk:> Pufferung
Hydratkalk


Chlorkalk:> Aböten von Microalgen , Ph-Senkung,


Kalkstickstoff:> Pflanzenbeseitigung,Düngung


ob es alleine der Bodenpflege oder anderen Zwecken dient werden hauptsächlich Branntkalk und Kohlensaurer Kalk verwendet.Diese beiden Kalke wirken im Teich vielseitig.

Branntkalk

Desinfektion: In Verbindung mit Wasser bildet sich eine Lauge,die Krankheitserreger und Parasiten abtöten kann.Diese D.Wirkung beginnt erst ab einer Ausbringmenge von 2000.3000kg Branntkalkpro ha.Sie ist um so intensiever um so kälter es ist .SSollte nur in Problemteichen durchgeführt werden ! 

Auflösen von organischen Substanzen : Durch die Lauge wird der Schlamm aufgeschlossen und der Mineralisierung zugänglich gemacht .

Optimales Bakterienmilieu - höhere Nährstoff Verfügbarkeit: Branntkalk hebt den Ph des Wassers an .Im leicht basischen Bereich arbeiten die Bakterien optimal.die den Schlamm abbauen ,mineralisieren und Kohlensäure bilden .

Verbesserung der Bodenstruktur: Kalk legt sich im Boden zwischen die Bodenpartikel und sorgt auf diese weise für gute Krümmelstruktur,die auch als Bodengare bezeichnet wird.Dieses fördert die Mineralisierung .

Pufferung des Wassers: Kalkgaben können den Ph des Wassers stabilisieren .


Kohlensaurer Kalk

Kohlensaurer Kalk ist dem Branntkalk immer dann vorzuziehen ,wenn die Laugenwirkung des Branntkalks unnötig oder schädlich wäre.Dies ist in der Regel bei Schlammarmen ,nährstoffarmen Teichen der Fall.Meist handels es sich auch um sandige Böden .Wasser das aufgrund des geringen natürlichen Kalkgehalts leicht sauer ist ,kann dann mit Kohlensaurem Kalk sehr gut gepuffert werden.Je nach Bodenart und Wasserqualität streut man etwa 500-1000kg/ha auf den Boden bzw. auf das Wasser.

Der Branntkalk ist also zum Dezimieren des Schlamms sehr gut geeignet.Da aber als Nährstoffdepot und als Grunglage für Naturnahrung stehts eine Schalmmschicht von etwa 5-10cm im Teich vorhanden sein sollte, darf Branntkalk nur auf Schlammschichten über 10cm Höhe ausgebracht werden .


Säure Bindungs Vermögen: as SBV stellt ein Maß da für die Fähigkeit des Wassers,sich Veränderungen des Ph Werts zu wiedersetzen .Je größer das SBV ist um so besser können Ph Schwankungen abgepuffert werden .Das SBV sollte min destens zwei Einheiten betragen .Im Grunde Mißt man bei der SBV Bestimmung den Gehalt des Wassers an Hydrogencarbonat, auch Doppeltkohlensaurer Kalk genannt. 

Diese Form des Kalks ist nur in gelöster Form im Wasser vorhanden .Sie entsteht ,wenn Kohlensaurer Kalk oder Branntkalk kohlesäurehaltigem Wasser zugeführt wird.

Je höher der Kalkgehalt des Wassers ist ,mit anderen Worten ,je härter es ist um so langsamer steigt und fällt der Ph - Wert beim Eintrag von Säuren oder Laugen .Wasser in zb Waldgebieten ,ist in der Regel leicht sauer.Beim Verotten der Nadeln entstehen Säuren ,die den Ph Wert des Wassers senken .n der Hauptsache bestimmen jedoch Kohlensäure ,Kalkgehalt und Algenmenge den Ph wert des Wassers

hoffe es kann dir etwas weiter helfen ,als Fischwirt hat man gewisse Kenntnisse in Sachen Teiche und die entsprechende Literatur zur Hand ;-)))


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Saubere Arbeit Martin!
Hatten auch das Problem, frisch ausgebaggert vor einem Jahr und heuer das zweite mal besetzt. Dann Stickstoff-Ammoniakeintrag und 455 K2 wurden eingegraben. Bei einer Kalkung vor dem Aufstauen wäre es dann vielleicht abgepuffert worden??? PH-Wert war 9!


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Nur mal ein Gedanke, den ich habe keine Ahnung von der Sache....Aber warum Kalken wenn Frischwasser untererdisch nach fließt ?? Hat für mich doch keinen sinn !!! vor allem wenn das Wasser was Untererdisch nach läuft genau den gleichen PH hat.....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Wasser verdampf und neues kommt von unten rein....was soll das Kalken bringen ??#c #c #c 

War nur ein gedanke !!!


----------



## symphy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

@ossipeter

that is nicht dolle 
bei einem Ph über 7 und steigender Temperatur wird aus Ammonium welches von den Fischen ausgeschieden wird ,schnell mal Amoniak welches für die kleinen tödlich ist .

Hatte es auch schon mal bei mir in den Becken 

Ammoinak wird auch beim Stoffwechsel als Abfallprodukt der Eiweißverdaung ans Blut abgegeben und von dort aus über die Kiemen und Haut ausgeschieden .

Ebenso ensteht Ammoniak im Wasser aus : Absterbenden Pflanzen ,Algen und Tiere zersetzen sich ,die organische Substanz ,die dabei abgebaut wird ,enthält auch Eiweiß .Bei dem Abbau von Eiweiß entsteht wiederum Ammoniak.Auch Futterreste bilden auf diese Weise Ammoinak ,wenn sie längere Zeit liegen bleiben .


@ reisender 
Gibbet viele Gründe warum man Kalken sollte
was das kalken bringen soll hatte ich in Kurzform mal unten erwähnt ,vieleicht noch mal lesen   

Krümmelung ,Mineralisierung ,Abbau von Schlamm ,Desinfektion und so weiter ,das hat nicht viel mit frisch einfallendem Wasser zu tun  
den wenn man die gesamt Größe des Teiches gegen das einfallende Wasser setzt ,und ist der Teich am kippen ,kann dieses bischen einfallendes Wasser (sollte es noch so gut sein ) nicht viel an der Lage des Kippens verändern ,den die Wasser masse muß stimmen .


Ach und noch Was > Wenn Wasser verdampft ,dann bleiben Mineralien und alle anderen gelösten Salze im Wasser ,nur das reine Wasser verdampft ,würde man dieses Spiel jetzt auf einen Kleinen tümpel umsetzten dann hättest du durch die andauernde Anreicherung mit Mineralstoffen bald ein SAlZsee , sozusagen ;-)) nee im Ernst der Leitwert würde ins unermessliche steigen in einem großen Teich spielt das aber keine Rolle würde ich mal sagen .


----------



## symphy (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

@tim carp 

man sollte besetzen wenn das Wasser stabil genug ist und es sich Algen und Einzeller gebildet haben ,die den kleinen Fischen als Nahrungsquelle dienen ,wenn diese sich auch eingelebt haben und sich wohl vermehren sollte auch mit Räubern besetzt werden ,es ist auf die Mengen zu achten ,da Überbesatz eine Qual für die Fische sein kann im Extremfall,und es sollten keine Teich untypischen Fische eingesetzt werden wie Flussfische. 

Sonst einfach mal die Wasser Werte über einen längeren Zeitverlauf messen und notieren um sicher zu gehen ,ob sie im Mittelbereich liegen :g 
Ph ,Kh,Gh,Temp,SBV,Ammoniak ,Nitrit ,Kohlensäure ist dann auf Nummer sicher .|supergri


----------



## tim_carp (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

:k  Danke, Danke, Danke! :k 

Mal so nebenbei gefragt, ist es denn nun wirklich notwendig, eine Kalkung durchzuführen, oder nicht? Wenn ja, was würdet ihr empfehlen? Branntkalk oder dann doch lieber Kohlensauren Kalk, oder Löschkalk, oder....

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ist es ziemlich verwirrend, dass es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt. Preislich wird der Unterschied ja wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich groß sein, oder? |kopfkrat 

Als Profi hast du von solchen Sachen ja wahrscheinlich n bisschen Ahnung, Symphy; ist eine Kalkung empfehlenswert oder eher nicht?


----------



## symphy (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Empfehlenswert ist sie schon aber nicht unbedingt von nöten ,wenn der Teich bis dahin ohne Kalk lief und es immer so war würde ich da gar nicht viel dran ändern ,es hängt von vielen Faktoren ab Wasserwerte und so ,auch die des Zu fließenden Wassers ,Lage,Bewuchs ,Algen usw.........

Ist immer schwer dir die Entscheidung ab zu nehmen da ich den Teich nicht kenne ,nicht weiß wie er sich im Sommer sowie im Winter verhalten hat ,und möchte hier nicht was sagen ,was du machst und es mir dann vorhälst weil so und so viele Fische hops gegangen sind ,weswegen auch immer .

Also ,kalken kann man auch noch nach dem Anstauen wenn es auch so klappt dann macht weiter wie gehabt ,wir haben jährlich gekalkt und es ist immer gut gegangen ,wäre es vieleicht auch ohne kalk ,bloß in stark besetzten Teichen KARPFEN zucht ist es doch eher ratsam 3 Kalkungen jährlich zu unternehmen .

Ich weiß die Preise nicht mehr aber das dürfte sich nicht viel tun .


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Soll ich meinen Forellenteich auch kalken? Da war heuer die VHS drin? Wenn jawieviel auf den qm und wiel lange einwirken lassen, weil der dient auch als Winterung für den Karpfenbesatz. Außerdem sind da auch noch deutsche Edelkrebse drin????


----------



## THD (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

@martin bzw. symphy: Klasse. vielen Dank für die Liste, sowas habe ich schon länger gesucht.

@ossipeter: Mit Branntkalkwird mann vemutlich die VHS zurückdrängen können. Für die Krebse ist der Kalk auch gut, da diese viel davon für ihre Panzerbildung brauchen. Allerdings müssten die Krebse beim Einsatz von Branntkalk raus, da sie die Ätzwirkung nicht überstehen würden (also Ablassen, Krebse raus, Branntkalk auf Schlamm, einige Zeit (ich denke Wochen, mindestens bis nach gr. Regenfällen) einwirken lassen (evtl. über Winter trocken lassen), aufstauen, nochmal ablassen (damit kriegst du den pH schneller in den Griff), erst wenn pH in Ordnung neuer Besatz.
Achtung, mal daran denken, dass du bei Einsatz von Branntkalk, evtl. nicht ganz unbedenkliche pH Werte in  den Ableiter bringst.

@tim carp: Die Preise unterscheiden sich stark, Kalkschotter (aus Steinbruch)kostet ca. 15 € / to., Branntkalk (bin mir da nicht so sicher) 5 -10 €/50 kg.


----------



## tim_carp (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

@ all:

Besten Dank für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge!!!

Ich schreib mal, wenns soweit ist und eine Entscheidung im Verein gefällt ist, ob gekalkt wird oder nicht.  |wavey:


----------



## symphy (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich meinen Forellenteich auch kalken? Da war heuer die VHS drin? Wenn jawieviel auf den qm und wiel lange einwirken lassen, weil der dient auch als Winterung für den Karpfenbesatz. Außerdem sind da auch noch deutsche Edelkrebse drin????


 







[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]In Niedersachsen konnte im ersten Halbjahr die Forellenseuche VHS (Virale Hämorrhagische Septikämie) erst in einem Forellenbestand nachgewiesen werden. Im gleichen Zeitraum des Jahres 2003 hatte es bereits in sechs niedersächsischen Forellenteichwirtschaften Fälle von VHS gegeben. Für den Menschen bedeutet die Forellenseuche keine gesundheitliche Gefahr. Bedeutend sind allerdings die wirtschaftlichen Schäden für Fischhalter, deshalb sollten diese dringend vorbeugen.
Die Forellenseuche wird durch ein Virus (Egtved-Virus) verursacht. Dieses Virus kann neben allen forellenartigen Fischen auch Hechte und Weißfische befallen. Darüber hinaus gehören viele Meeresfischarten (z.B. Steinbutt) zu den empfänglichen Fischarten. Die VHS ist eine anzeigepflichtige Fischvirusseuche. Bei Ausbruch dieser Erkrankung treten amtsveterinäre Schutzmaßnahmen in Kraft. Für die Überwachung und Durchführung dieser Schutzmaßnahmen sind die zuständigen Behörden der Landkreise und kreisfreien Städte zuständig, werden dabei von der Task-Force Veterinärwesen, Fachbereich Fischseuchenbekämpfung des LAVES unterstützt.
​



[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Randsteher[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Das Egtved-Virus gehört zur Familie der Rhabdoviren und kann vor allem in Regenbogenforellenbeständen hohe Verluste verursachen. Im Wassertemperaturbereich zwischen 4 und 14°C werden die größten Verluste registriert. Bei Wassertemperaturen von über 14°C sind in der Regel keine Verluste, bei Temperaturen von unter 4°C nur geringe, aber anhaltende Verluste zu beobachten. Nach einer Kälteperiode im Januar dieses Jahres, wurden bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen in einer niedersächsischen Forellenteichwirtschaft vermehrte Verluste beobachtet. Zum Zeitpunkt der Beprobung der Fische durch die Task-Force Veterinärwesen, Fachbereich Fischseuchenbekämpfung, lag die Wassertemperatur bei ca. 4,5 °C. Der Ausbruch der Forellenseuche konnte mittels virologischer Untersuchung bestätigt werden. Eine medikamentöse Behandlung der Fische ist bei der VHS nicht möglich.​



[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Blutungen in der Muskulatur[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Die von der VHS befallenen Fische sind apathisch und das Schwarmverhalten wird aufgelöst. Demnach werden häufig sogenannte Randsteher beobachtet, die man sogar mit der Hand einfangen kann. Zu den weiteren äußerlich erkennbaren Merkmalen gehören Glotzäugigkeit und eine Dunkelverfärbung der Fische durch Konditionsabnahme. Bei der Sektion befallener Tiere können Organblutungen (Leber, Schwimmblase, Pylorusschläuche, viscerales Fett) sowie Blutungen in der Muskulatur festgestellt werden. Einige oder sogar alle der genannten Merkmale können fehlen. Der endgültige Nachweis findet durch eine virologische Untersuchung im Labor statt, wobei das Virusantigen nachgewiesen und differenziert wird. Diese Untersuchungen werden im VI Hannover des LAVES durchgeführt.​



[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Überspannung: Schutz gegen die Forellenseuche[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Zum Schutz gegen die Weiterverbreitung der Seuche müssen die betroffenen Teiche möglichst schnell geräumt werden. Die nicht akut erkrankten Fische, ohne Blutungen in der Muskulatur, können nach Genehmigung ohne Gefahr für den Menschen verzehrt werden. Die Abgabe von Lebendfischen ist nach Inkrafttreten einer amtsveterinären Sperre jedoch nicht gestattet. Die Sperre wird aufgehoben, nachdem die betroffenen Teiche geleert und desinfiziert sind und der Viruserreger nicht mehr nachweisbar ist.​



[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Vorbeugen ist das A und O. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sich das Virus über Wasser und Fische, über Menschen aber auch über Vögel verbreiten kann, ist es von großer Bedeutung dass Fischhaltungsbetriebe vorbeugende seuchenhygienische Mindestmaßnahmen einhalten. Dazu gehört eine Minimierung des Besucherverkehrs sowie die Desinfektion des Schuhwerks und der Hände von Mitarbeitern und Besuchern, vor und nach Betreten des Betriebsgeländes. Auch die zum Einsatz kommenden Geräte müssen regelmäßig desinfiziert werden. Als weiterer Schutz gegen eine Verschleppung der Seuche durch Vögel (Kormorane, Graureiher), sollte die Teichanlage im Rahmen der baurechtlichen Möglichkeiten mit einer Überspannung versehen sein. Vergrämungsabschüsse von Kormoranen, außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten, sind in niedersächsischen Teichwirtschaften erlaubt.
Die Erfahrung aus Vorjahren zeigt, dass der Lebendfischhandel bei VHS-Ausbrüchen eine wichtige Rolle spielen kann. Lebende Fische werden regelmäßig ohne die notwendigen Transport- und Gesundheitsbescheinigungen zugekauft. Aus Sicht der Task-Force Veterinärwesen, ist der Zukauf von Lebendfischen aus EU-anerkannten seuchenfreien Anlagen empfehlenswert. Eine Unabhängigkeit vom Lebendfischzukauf durch eigene Zuchtaktivitäten (regionale Urproduktion), trägt zur vorbeugenden Fischseuchenbekämpfung bei.
​

WEIß auch nicht warum dt nun so klein geworden ist sonst hier noch mal in groß http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C3018320_N1927301_I826_L20_D0.html[/FONT]


----------



## upahde (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Branntkalk in neuen See?*

Hallo, 

also wir haben das Problem das in unserem Teich an manchen Stellen der Schlamm bis zu 50 cm dick ist. Nur leider können wir ihn nicht ausbaggern und auch mit Schaufel und Schubkarren ist da nicht viel zu machen da wir nur zu zweit sind und die arbeit würde ca. eine Woche in anspruch nehmen. 

Ich habe mal gehört das durch den Einsatz von Kalk der Schlamm in sich zusammen fällt. 

Nun meine Frage wieviel kg von welchem Kalk, auf welche Schlammstärke und auf den Quadratmeter ? 

Hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt ist nämlich dringend da wir gestern den Teich abgelassen haben und noch vor dem Winter den Kalk aufbringen müssen

Gruß
Uwe


----------

